# Asymmetric Grind Help



## Ploppy Blobby (May 5, 2020)

Hi Folks,
Attempting the first of these and am wondering if swinging a bit too far and am approaching chisel grind. Think I've still got enough metal left to correct if so. 
Any advice/thoughts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Kippington (May 5, 2020)

Ploppy Blobby said:


> ...am wondering if swinging a bit too far...


I'm not sure what you mean by this, but it's looking pretty good to me so far!
Keep going!


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (May 5, 2020)

Kippington said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by this, but it's looking pretty good to me so far!
> Keep going!


Thanks. Am aiming for a 70:30 but forgot to mark the blade. D'oh!


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 5, 2020)

Looks like good progress to me.
Like you already mentioned some layout fluid and scribe lines would have helped out a ton.
But a quick question comes to mind. Is this your pre-heat treat grind or is the blade already heat treated?


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (May 6, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> Looks like good progress to me.
> Like you already mentioned some layout fluid and scribe lines would have helped out a ton.
> But a quick question comes to mind. Is this your pre-heat treat grind or is the blade already heat treated?


That is post heat treat, lots of grind then dunk.
Is that a song?


----------



## milkbaby (May 6, 2020)

Keep going! One of the best ways to learn is to just do it and take away whatever lessons the experience teaches you.


----------



## Ploppy Blobby (May 6, 2020)

My life


----------

